# My Berettas



## MountieFan16 (9 mo ago)

I recently added two Berettas to my modest collection; a 71 and a 84BB.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## MountieFan16 (9 mo ago)

Thank you.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

A few of us are fond of Berrettas.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

SSGN_Doc said:


> A few of us are fond of Berrettas.
> 
> View attachment 20831


Ya, think so?


----------



## MountieFan16 (9 mo ago)

SSGN_Doc said:


> A few of us are fond of Berrettas.
> 
> View attachment 20831


Evidently.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm embarrassed,,,
I only own 6 Beretta pistols.

81, 85, 87,,,
Two NEOS',,,
One NEOS Carbine.

Aarond

.


----------



## MountieFan16 (9 mo ago)

aarondhgraham said:


> I'm embarrassed,,,
> I only own 6 Beretta pistols.
> 
> 81, 85, 87,,,
> ...


As you should be.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Over about 30 years, I have owned 41 Berettas total


----------



## MountieFan16 (9 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Over about 30 years, I have owned 41 Berettas total



The 1st two guns I ever fired were my Dad's HIGH STANDARD .22 and his Colt 1911 that he brought back from WW2. 

I've always been partial to 1911s and have owned a couple dozen over the years. Until this year the only Beretta I ever purchased was a 21 that I bought for my Wife. P


----------

